
Show HN: Extremely simple note-taking - leafbomb
https://notepin.co
======
cpburns2009
I would expect clicking "Get started" to bring you to the second page where
you can name your note instead of just highlighting the cryptic text input at
the bottom. Also, this must be influenced by the recent flat/material design
fad where the text is too light and inputs are indistinguishable from plain
text.

~~~
udkl
While I despise flat ui, esp material design (Microsoft gets it right), this
UI is actually pretty good. Of course, design is always subjective.

------
greatNespresso
Nice layout really.

How do you deal with data privacy though ? And would you accept sharing your
stack ?

------
willcate
Very slick -- nicely done

